# Part Siamese?



## 3furbabies

I got my 8 month old DSH Tuxedo(then 4 months) from a rescue who found her on the street getting ill, so needless to say she has no known history. I also adopted a DSH Calico a few weeks before.

I am just curious if anyone also thinks that Anna(the tuxedo) has some siamese in her. Her personality is so different than my other DSH who is a typical domestic. I've included some pics.

I have suspected this since we brought her home mainly because of her personality but now I am noticing as she gets older her head is shaped more like a siamese. She is extremely vocal (when you call her name she does this cross between a purr and a meow, her tail jets up and she looks at you as if to say "you called?"), she is very lovey and affectionate and is very very needy(she is very bonded with me and likes to be near me at all times). She is also extremely playful, especially at night as well as jumps very high and gets into things on counters which she shouldn't... they other cat is more lazy and just watches her most of the time, although they do play.

I know the only way for sure to know is to do DNA testing but I don't need to know, I am just curious. :razz:


----------



## yingying

It's impossible to tell a cat's heritage by their personality. Personality by breed is more a necessity, but not simultanious necessity. I.e., if a cat is of a certain breed, then it is most likely to present certain personality, however, the other way doesn't work. If a cat has certain personality, it is not necessary that the cat is of that certain breed. There are a whole lot of mutts with the personality you just described.

PS: DNA tests on breed is not available for cats. Even for dogs it's not accurate. However, DNA test on color gene is doable. If you are really determined to know, you can test your cat to see if she has color point gene. But even if she does, it's no guarantee she has any Siamese in her. It's just more possible.


----------



## 3furbabies

yingying said:


> It's impossible to tell a cat's heritage by their personality. Personality by breed is more a necessity, but not simultanious necessity. I.e., if a cat is of a certain breed, then it is most likely to present certain personality, however, the other way doesn't work. If a cat has certain personality, it is not necessary that the cat is of that certain breed. There are a whole lot of mutts with the personality you just described.
> 
> PS: DNA tests on breed is not available for cats. Even for dogs it's not accurate. However, DNA test on color gene is doable. If you are really determined to know, you can test your cat to see if she has color point gene. But even if she does, it's no guarantee she has any Siamese in her. It's just more possible.


Oh ok, I wasn't sure, I was just curious.


----------



## GhostTown

If it helps my tuxedo is quite vocal, too.

My mom always thought he was part siamese.


----------



## Dave_ph

From the shape of the head and the pursonality I'd say there's defoinitely some Siamese in there.

Signed,

Siamese Servant


----------



## CJinCA

Thats funny, I'm beginning to think my all black Lickorish may have some Siamese..she came from a feral colony so I have absolutely no history on her either. The shape of her head is a little Siamese looking, and her voice and vocalizations are just like the Balinese (long hair Siamese) I used to have. She also has slender limbs and dainty feet (with super long claws!). Personality wise she's a little more aloof though. Not that it matters to me if she has Siamese or not, I just wonder where that voice came from.


----------



## Carmel

Speculating on it seems pretty pointless to me. Siamese is a specific breed (not just a cat that is color point) and therefore very rare. A cat can express the color point genes and not even be a particular breed. Odds that a domestic short/medium/long haired cat has that particular breed anywhere close to its immediate family (meaning the cat had a traceable family tree until recently) are very unlikely, and indeed even the likelihood that the cat had a color point domestic cat in its immediate history may not be that likely.

Any cat can have Siamese traits. My cat Blaze does a ridiculous amount of meowing in a huge vocal range, but I've never once suspected it was due to a particular breed that caused it, he's just a regular domestic cat and that means any sort of traits are possible.

However, it's worth noting that if a Siamese/regular color point mates with a black cat, the kittens will be black, meaning the kittens could still be half Siamese/color point.


----------



## Krista2882

Aww, he's cute. He looks like my cat Sylvester who was my kitty from when I was 5 until I was 21. He had a half-white nose, too. But he was a lot bigger. About 15 lbs. He was also super vocal- he had a very distinct voice- a loud yowl- and my mom always wondered if he was part Siamese, too. But I really don't think so.
In one of your pictures it looks like your cat has areas of fur above his eyes that is thinner... my Sylvester had that, too. He was the only cat I'd ever seen with that.


----------



## Dave_ph

Krista2882 said:


> In one of your pictures it looks like your cat has areas of fur above his eyes that is thinner... my Sylvester had that, too. He was the only cat I'd ever seen with that.


Both of mine have that. It's especially noticable on the SIAMESE


----------



## doodlebug

Dave_ph said:


> Both of mine have that. It's especially noticable on the SIAMESE


And just about EVERY BLACK cat.


----------



## Dave_ph

She's Lilac. Basically white


----------



## doodlebug

Oh...you meant YOUR Siamese.....I thought you were saying Siamese in general.


----------



## shan841

I feel like every cat has thinner hair above the eyes, its just more noticable in black cats


----------



## Dave_ph

Okay, I had NO intention of taking this thgread that far off topic.



I think she's got Siamese in there though


----------



## MowMow

MowMOw and Book BOTH have thinner hair above their eyes. They are both quite mouthy and both very needy... somehow I doubt EITHER of them are Siamese. 

As someone else said, most moggie cats can be traced back to Siamese...somewhere.. in their history. So if it makes you happy to think so... sure, you have a Siamese cross.


----------



## Dave_ph

Just to increase the odds. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siamese_(cat)
"In the 20th century the Siamese cat became one of the most popular breeds in Europe and North America."

So there could be a lot of Siamese blood in our American Cats


----------



## Krista2882

doodlebug said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Dave_ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Both of mine have that. It's especially noticable on the SIAMESE_
> 
> 
> 
> And just about EVERY BLACK cat.
Click to expand...

Hahahaha :lol:


----------

